# Any upgraded Synapse's out there?



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I've recently fallen in love with the SS, but since I don't feel like being divorced anytime soon I wanna see what upgrades people out there are doing to their synapses... Details and pictures would be awesome, I'm just looking for some ideas! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

It sounds like you've got a case of upgradeitis. What are your bike's current specs?


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll post my recent pic when I get back home. Still at work. 

I cut off about 1" steer tube and flipped the stem. Switched out the handle bar with Ravx Flat carbon handlebar, upgraded to SRAM Force crank, SRAM Red Rear/Front and Shifters. Got Mercury Alloy wheels. Specialized Toupe expert saddle (Upgrading to Selle Italia SRL TT). Had some Ultremo ZX tires with white lines. Bike weighed in at 15lbs/14oz and that included two carbon Ravx water bottles, sigma cadence speedometer and look keo pedals. Basically gave the synapse a more aggressive position. I'm still comfortable and not over the top aggresive posture.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Turtle Torque said:


> I'll post my recent pic when I get back home. Still at work.
> 
> I cut off about 1" steer tube and flipped the stem. Switched out the handle bar with Ravx Flat carbon handlebar, upgraded to SRAM Force crank, SRAM Red Rear/Front and Shifters. Got Mercury Alloy wheels. Specialized Toupe expert saddle (Upgrading to Selle Italia SRL TT). Had some Ultremo ZX tires with white lines. Bike weighed in at 15lbs/14oz and that included two carbon Ravx water bottles, sigma cadence speedometer and look keo pedals. Basically gave the synapse a more aggressive position. I'm still comfortable and not over the top aggresive posture.


That sounds like a well thought out upgrade path.:thumbsup: I love my Synapse. It's great to see someone upgrading such a outstanding bike. Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

View attachment 252393


View attachment 252394


View attachment 252395


View attachment 252396


View attachment 252397


Here is Christine 2.0

Replaced Ultremo ZX. Wore it out


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

That is very nice indeed!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Had a Cannondale dealer say he had heard from a rep that next year might be the last for Synapse.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

That'd be a shame. I'm glad I got mine. I bet Specialized, Giant and many others would love that to happen. The endurance field of bikes sell well. I believe I read somewhere that the Roubaix was Specialized's top seller. From what I understand the Synapse sells well too.

My guess would be that if Cannondale would drop the Synapse it would be the name only and it would be replaced by another endurance bike. At least I hope so.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Samac said:


> That'd be a shame. I'm glad I got mine. I bet Specialized, Giant and many others would love that to happen. The endurance field of bikes sell well. I believe I read somewhere that the Roubaix was Specialized's top seller. From what I understand the Synapse sells well too.
> 
> My guess would be that if Cannondale would drop the Synapse it would be the name only and it would be replaced by another endurance bike. At least I hope so.


Agreed. There is always a successor. Synapse has been around a long time. I highly doubt cannondale will drop a performance line of bikes.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Turtle Torque said:


> Agreed. There is always a successor. Synapse has been around a long time. I highly doubt cannondale will drop a performance line of bikes.


6 or 7 years I think.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Turtle Torque said:


> I'll post my recent pic when I get back home. Still at work.
> 
> I cut off about 1" steer tube and flipped the stem. Switched out the handle bar with Ravx Flat carbon handlebar, upgraded to SRAM Force crank, SRAM Red Rear/Front and Shifters. Got Mercury Alloy wheels. Specialized Toupe expert saddle (Upgrading to Selle Italia SRL TT). Had some Ultremo ZX tires with white lines. Bike weighed in at 15lbs/14oz and that included two carbon Ravx water bottles, sigma cadence speedometer and look keo pedals. Basically gave the synapse a more aggressive position. I'm still comfortable and not over the top aggresive posture.


Nice bike!! Yeah I definitely got bit by the bug... So far I've only swapped the saddle out for an E3 Form, flipped the C3 stem an lowered it (haven't cut the steerer tube yet)... I'm looking for a new set of wheels, and I want to swap the tiagra group with SRAM reds (which looks awesome on your bike btw), and lighter pedals... I'd rather just sell it before I hack the steerer tube and buy the SS.. I do like the synapse though... It's more of a want thing...


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you spend in upgrades?


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Helitech said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you spend in upgrades?


Lets just say the component upgrades cost well more than the bike was when I initially bought it. whew! I bought the bike mainly for comfort and since most of my friends didnt ride, I ended up with performance bike. I rode solo for few months and stopped at the bike shop from time to time for upgrades is when things changed for me. the LBS owner said I was ready to do group rides. After 6mos of riding with group and seeing SS around, I wanted to upgrade to an SS. As fate would have it, some of my new riding buddies wanted to start mtb riding just to change it up, so they convinced me (former mtb rider 5+ years). I plunked down $$ for a Flash 29er. There went my upgrade....but, got back into MTB.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Guess what I'm trying to say is...You might want it now, but down the rode something better comes along. it's never ending. enjoy it and if you have $$ (without getting a divorce) then go for it


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll bug her for permission again today... Maybe her being pissed about bugging her on a daily basis might soften the blow for when she comes home and catches me turning wrenches making small adjustments here and there... Hahahaha! I bit on the synapse cause I got a killer deal on it from a friend who purchased two because he got a killer deal on them both.... I'm talking I could sell the bike in its minty condition for $600 and still make a profit! (I got lucky right?) but after two test rides at the LBS here in Japan, I'm sold on the SS... The funding is there, I just need the good graces from the accountant/commanding officer/wife before I pull the trigger... I'm waiting for her at the store right now to buy her a laptop for school.... I'll ask her about the SS while we're at the register hahahaha


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well I've always said that its easier to ask forgiveness then permission lol


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Helitech said:


> I'll bug her for permission again today... Maybe her being pissed about bugging her on a daily basis might soften the blow for when she comes home and catches me turning wrenches making small adjustments here and there... Hahahaha! I bit on the synapse cause I got a killer deal on it from a friend who purchased two because he got a killer deal on them both.... I'm talking I could sell the bike in its minty condition for $600 and still make a profit! (I got lucky right?) but after two test rides at the LBS here in Japan, I'm sold on the SS... The funding is there, I just need the good graces from the accountant/commanding officer/wife before I pull the trigger... I'm waiting for her at the store right now to buy her a laptop for school.... I'll ask her about the SS while we're at the register hahahaha


Shrewd manauervering...I like it.

1st time offense for captains mass wont be bad. 1 month half wages and 30 days in the house without riding is well worth the SS.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Tack on extra duty (laundry, pick dog doo doo, dishes, cleaning), and it's still worth!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

well crap she said yes!!!!

how much should a SS 5 with full 105 group (including brakes) with aksium wheels cost me??!?!?!?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Helitech said:


> well crap she said yes!!!!
> 
> how much should a SS 5 with full 105 group (including brakes) with aksium wheels cost me??!?!?!?


It's hard to say since the prices in the US are probably quite different than they are in Japan. Personally I wouldn't upgrade to the Aksium wheels and 105 crankset and brakes unless your bike shop is willing to give you credit for the OEM parts. If not, then keep the RS10s until you can afford wheels in the $500-600 range at least. You'll want to replace the Tektro brake pads with something better though. The crank is worth upgrading but I would go Ultegra instead of 105 (the price difference isn't much). I would most likely leave the crank alone until it wears out though.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> It's hard to say since the prices in the US are probably quite different than they are in Japan. Personally I wouldn't upgrade to the Aksium wheels and 105 crankset and brakes unless your bike shop is willing to give you credit for the OEM parts. If not, then keep the RS10s until you can afford wheels in the $500-600 range at least. You'll want to replace the Tektro brake pads with something better though. The crank is worth upgrading but I would go Ultegra instead of 105 (the price difference isn't much). I would most likely leave the crank alone until it wears out though.


its how the bike is coming... if i knew how to speak more japanese i would ask but they built it up that way out of a couple days ago... id rather have the 105's and aksiums anyways.... but how much is the SS 5 with this package selling for in the states?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Helitech said:


> its how the bike is coming... if i knew how to speak more japanese i would ask but they built it up that way out of a couple days ago... id rather have the 105's and aksiums anyways.... but how much is the SS 5 with this package selling for in the states?


There is no such package in the states. The SuperSix 105 is sold with the FSA Gossamer crank, Tektro brakes and the RS10 wheels and you can get it for around $2K. It would probably cost around $300-400 more if it was built with full 105 and the Aksium wheels but that's speculation since that package does not exist here.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

The cranks are fsa... I jut meant to state the fact that it's coming with the 105 brakes... It's the exact same bike that greenduck posted in this section of the forum, so I was under the impression that they offered it that way... My mistake I guess


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Ph0enix is correct. You should be able to pick up an SS 105 for just north of $2k. Spec'ed with full 105 minus crank and Aksiums, my guess would be you could get it for around $2200-$2400 in the states.

I'm basing that on my experience of purchasing a 2012 Synapse Carbon 4. It would also depend on the shop and the relationship you have with it.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Helitech said:


> The cranks are fsa... I jut meant to state the fact that it's coming with the 105 brakes... It's the exact same bike that greenduck posted in this section of the forum, so I was under the impression that they offered it that way... My mistake I guess


The SuperSix 105 is sold with 105 brakes and Aksium wheels in Japan (I checked the Japanese Cannodale site) so it's a slightly different version than the U.S. one. It's listed for ￥269,000. Unfortunately we can't speculate on what a good deal over there would be. You need to ask around in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

just checked the yen to dollar. 81.152 yen. so if the bike is 269,000 yen that will be 3314 U.S. Dollars. wow!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

I found an lbs selling one for 207,000¥... Considering that everything is more expensive in Japan, that's really not a bad deal is it??? I'm kinda pinned in the corner cause C'Dale doesn't ship frames/bikes and doesn't allow their distributors to do it either


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

207,000 seems reasonable since things are more expensive there. I'm not sure if you can talk them down or if even trying to is a reasonable practice over there.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like I'm pulling the trigger today! Thanks for all the input everyone!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Be sure to post photos!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Pics coming as soon as I get out of this outstanding navy school! (I love half days)


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I was at my LBS getting some pedals installed and they had just received a SS 4 Rival and had it for $2,588 so that would be 210197.36 yen.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Switchblade906 said:


> I was at my LBS getting some pedals installed and they had just received a SS 4 Rival and had it for $2,588 so that would be 210197.36 yen.


I'm guessing you wouldn't be able to get a new SuperSix 4 for ~210,000 yen in Japan.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Demand is high in Japan and from what I could understand from the rep here this is the first SS they've gotten in a while... For my intended use this setup will do just fine


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> I'm guessing you wouldn't be able to get a new SuperSix 4 for ~210,000 yen in Japan.


Absolutely not! Hahaha! Oh well I can always upgrade the group in the future... An I already found a buyer for my synapse (within 1 hour of posting it).... With the cost, I'll be keeping this frame for a long time!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

They're installing my pedals and quick tune up as we speak


----------



## Apothe (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats it looks great.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Set her up on the trainer as soon as I got home to adjust the height of the seat and handle bars... Man oh man is this bike FAST! Next on the list is to chop down the head tube once I find a shorter cap but she'll definitely do for now.. And on top of all that I'm not getting kicked out of the house for the purchase! Good thing too cause its still pretty cold here in Japan! Thanks again for all the help and suggestion! Cheers!


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

I've always loved that color scheme. Congrats man. Ride the bike few times before you cut the steerer tube to see if your back/body can handle it.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Turtle Torque said:


> Ride the bike few times before you cut the steerer tube to see if your back/body can handle it.


^^^^ This! Ride it for at least a few weeks (maybe longer) before cutting the steerer. Once it's cut you can't make it longer.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh I knew that... I wasn't planning it until after I log a couple hundred miles without any abnormal body aches and to see how my back reacts to the more aggressive riding position compared to my synapse


----------

